# SMALL GARDEN IN EAST TEXAS -4



## gary s (Feb 17, 2020)

Hello, Hello
To start off the Year I tilled in leaves and grass trimmings early on so it would have time to decompose.
Next my neighbor and I  Bought a Trailer load of good compost, Got it tilled in
Had to put up a fence to keep out the new puppy (she loves to run and play in the garden, (Cant have that)

Got My onions Planted today




Built the gate and put up 16ft Livestock panels with T post using Zip-ties   Easy up, Easy down










Planted 225 onions







More as the season progresses 

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 17, 2020)

Garden looks Beautiful, as always!!
Love the Homemade Gate!!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## gary s (Feb 17, 2020)

Thank you Bear

Gary


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 17, 2020)

Nice work .  I like the gate also .


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 17, 2020)

looks great, hope ya get lots of fresh veggies.


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 17, 2020)

What!  No pictures of the puppy?

John


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 17, 2020)

Looking good! Sure wish I could get started on mine here in Ohio! I'm a little jealous! But I'm with 

 BandCollector
  where's the pup?!?!?!


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 17, 2020)

I am definitely jealous that you can start this early! Garden looks very nice! Show us that gardening puppy lol. I used to have a pug that would run to the garden every time I went. His thing was he loved to eat cherry tomatoes off the plant.


----------



## gary s (Feb 17, 2020)

BandCollector said:


> What!  No pictures of the puppy?
> 
> John




Mollie  7.5 months


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 17, 2020)

gary s said:


> Mollie  7.5 months
> View attachment 432719


Good looking pup!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 17, 2020)

Garden looks good,  but being from the north I'm jealous.  But I'm a softie for dogs...she's beautiful!

Ryan


----------



## tropics (Feb 18, 2020)

Gary looks good I don't think I'll be tilling any time soon.
Richie


----------



## gary s (Feb 18, 2020)

Thanks Guys  actually she is a big baby and stays on my lap most of the time

Gary


----------



## gary s (May 26, 2020)

Sorry I haven't posted more pics  Here are a few, Onions and Cucumbers are really coming on
Tomato plants are loaded, Some Squash is ready to pick.


----------



## jcam222 (May 26, 2020)

To put into perspective how jealous I am we will likely just be getting ours in this weekend in NE Ohio lol. So much rain and cold weather earlier in the month. 
Nice garden you have going though, gotta love fresh veggies.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 26, 2020)

Always looks nice, Gary----Neat & Organized!
Beautiful !!
Like.

Bear


----------



## gary s (Jun 26, 2020)

*Tomato Time*


Here is the first round of tomatoes we canned 6 Quarts
We will have about much again in a couple of days
We try to can at least 20 quarts every year That usually gets us through till next season






Some Finishing up ripening on the table. If you let them stay till thaey are bright red the
birds start getting them.






Roses are from my Wife's Rose bushes, Granddaughter brought my wife the others

Gary


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 26, 2020)

Looks like you have a good start! They look really good. Be waiting awhile for ours. Can't wait for the 1st BLT with garden fresh masters!

Ryan


----------



## gary s (Jun 26, 2020)

We have been tearing the BLT's up

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 26, 2020)

Nice Maters Gary!!
Like.
Too late to make a movie out of your garden & calling it "The Endless Summer".
No fresh Maters around here for a long time yet !!

Bear


----------



## gary s (Jun 26, 2020)

Here are a few more Pics, Canned these yesterday , getting ton's of cucumbers and my neighbor brought me the corn and all our onions








25 ears











My Onions







Cucumbers pulled today


----------



## gary s (Jul 1, 2020)

I did some more "Cowboy Candy" aka "Sweet Jalapenos"  About 3 lbs of peppers.










3 pints of Good Stuff


----------



## FelicityG92 (Jul 16, 2020)

You have very beautiful photos, thank you for sharing. It's great to have your own garden and grow your own fruits and vegetables. These jars look wonderful! And I'm just at the beginning of this way. I want to believe that in a few years I will also be able to send you a photo of my harvest. First, I need to learn how to grow a cactus so that it doesn't dry up. But I can already say that I have installed a beautiful fountain in the backyard that will be powered by solar energy. Here is an overview of the solar panels woahtech.com that will make this possible. So, my garden will look perfect. In addition, I invited a landscape designer to decorate the garden with plants, but I would also like to learn how to grow and care for plants myself. If you can tell me where I should start, it will be great!


----------



## gary s (Jul 16, 2020)

I did 3 Quarts of Cowboy Candy Yesterday, I think That will stock me up.

Gary


----------

